# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Boston né sous une mauvais étoile - lab 10 ans (evreux 27)

## gaishou

[center:3pmaoypl]*
BOSTON*[/center:3pmaoypl]

Male croisé labrador née en 1998

c'est un chien au regard tristounet,plutôt calme et curieux de tout
Aidez le !!

Cest un chien qui est né sous une mauvaise étoile :
Après être arrivé au refuge en juin 2006 il a connu 2 adoptions échec :
Lun car il  semblait trop curieux du chat et une seconde car la dame a eu peur dadopter un chien âgé après réflexion. Que dire de plus que ces allez retour sont de nouvelles blessures dans le cur et le regard de notre ami.

[center:3pmaoypl]*quel avenir pour moi?
aurais je le droit de connaitre l&#39;amour et la douceur d&#39;un foyer?*

[/center:3pmaoypl]

Boston napprécie pas la compagnie des chats ni des chiens de grandes tailles, par contre pas de soucis avec les petits chiens. Pour les femelles de grande taille cest au feeling de monsieur

Lenfermement et la déprime profonde de boston lui fond perdre lespoir dêtre un jour un chien entouré et aimé. Il faut juste lui laissé un peu de temps pour sadapter car après toutes ces lueurs despoir qui se sont mal fini comment lui en vouloir dêtre un peu distant.

Il aimerais juste un coin au chaud, loin du froid et de lhumidité, qui a son age lui cause beaucoup de tord. Ces condition de vies font que Boston fatigue de se battre chaque jour pour un Bonheur quil ne connaitra peut être jamais.  Son seul réconfort : une enfant du refuge qui lui donne amour et promenade. Il adore les enfants..

[center:3pmaoypl]


*Aujourdhui cest un grand appel au secours que nous lançons pour Boston. Nous aimerions tellement le voir enfin aimé et au chaud.*[/center:3pmaoypl]

*Pour toute information nous contacter directement*
*
[email=gaishou@hotmail.fr:3pmaoypl]gaishou@hotmail.fr[/email:3pmaoypl]		
06 82 99 63 16

[email=dollylucie@msn.com:3pmaoypl]dollylucie@msn.com[/email:3pmaoypl]*

----------


## Nounette

::   Est-il castré ce beau monsieur ? Sait-on pour quelles raisons il est arrivé au refuge ? Quels sont les frais d'adoption ?

----------


## gaishou

oui!! boston est castré   :Embarrassment: k: 
son adoption se fait sous forme de don vu son age et l'urgence de l'adoption  :jap: 

en ce qui concerne sont histoire nous savons rien malheureusement: il a été trouvé errant dans une commune   ::

----------

J'ai un lab de 10 ans qui est en forme...il court, il fait des câlins....à 10 ans il n'est pas grabataire loin de là et profite bien de la vie...alors vite une famille pour que Boston ait une vraie vie de toutou aimé par sa famille..et il aura un large sourire si son adoptant l'aime!   ::

----------


## Nounette

Serait-il possible d'avoir son N° d'identification SVP ? Les véto l'exigent par ici ... sinon ils refusent d'afficher mes petites annonces dans leurs salles d'attente   ::

----------


## etosky

Boston a besoin de trouver l'adoptant rare
celui qui ne  veut pas un chiot de couleur claire ou le chien qui s'entend avec tout le monde ou le chien qui est menacé d'eutha 
BOSTON a besoin cette  la perle rare 
Boston est un chien qui se mérite mesdames et messieurs 
serez vous celui qui lui offrira son dernier foyer bien a lui ; qui otera ce regard de lassitude de celui  qui ni croit plus d'avoir vu passer tant de gens devant sa cage  sans s'arreter ; et qui lui redonnera cette étincelle de bonheur 
si vous etes cette personne particuliére et précieuse  et bien Boston est  votre chien   ::

----------


## gaishou

voici le numero de puce de boston
250 269 600 879 906

----------


## Nounette

Bon, faut miser sur une famille sans autre animal alors   ::   Il l'attend tellement sa nouvelle famille qu'il la veut rien qu'à lui   ::

----------


## r'is27

Boston est de plus en plus triste, il ne nous regarde plus lorsqu'on l'appelle, les photos parlent toutes seules.

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

Il y a bien une famille quelque part pour lui, il est tellement malheureux le pauvre Boston

----------


## dollylucie

rien du tout pour boston,une bénévole m a dit ;  aujourd'hui hui il s est blessé, il était tellement faible qu il est tombé raide, il a été transporté en civière d'urgence chez le veto, heureusement plus de peur que de mal, il a les coussinets abimé seulement mais ca saigner beaucoup. Il est temps que boston parte    ::   il est si faible au refuge

----------


## dollylucie

rien du tout    ::  
en plus boston avait l habitude d aller jouer avec les enfants en parc.Les parcs etant en parc et boston commencant a avoir de la difficulté a marché, terrain en pente ne lui sont pas recommander    ::   donc il a sa promenade 20 minutes tous les mercredis    ::

----------


## dollylucie

http://www.dailymotion.com/dollylucie/v ... pa_animals
http://www.dailymotion.com/dollylucie/video/7787514

----------


## dollylucie

http://www.dailymotion.com/dollylucie/v ... pa_animals

----------


## dollylucie

Pour l adoption de boston, désormais contacter : 
 Société Protectrice des animaux de l'Eure
Votre S.P.A
17, Rue Huest - La Censurière - B.P 446
27004 EVREUX
Tel : 02.32.39.07.17

----------


## r'is27

Pour les personnes interressés, lorsque vous contacterez la spa d'evreux, insistez lourdement et ne vous arrêtez pas à l'acceuil qui vous sera fait, passez outre pour le bonheur de boston.

Boston en perdant Dollylucie tu perds ta bonne étoile.

----------


## teuleu

A la demande de Maï pour son chouchou :

Male croisé labrador née en 1998
Plutôt calme et curieux de tout.Castré. Adore les enfants.Pas d'autres animaux.
Pour l'adoption de boston,  contacter : 
Société Protectrice des animaux de l'Eure
Votre S.P.A
17, Rue Huest - La Censurière - B.P 446
27004 EVREUX
Tel : 02.32.39.07.17

[email=gaishou@hotmail.fr:1bwzjw13]gaishou@hotmail.fr[/email:1bwzjw13]	06 82 99 63 16 [email=dollylucie@msn.com:1bwzjw13]dollylucie@msn.com[/email:1bwzjw13]
[center:1bwzjw13][/center:1bwzjw13]




. Adore les enfants..

[center]

 numero de puce de boston 250 269 600 879 906
*3 vidéos de Boston*
http://www.dailymotion.com/dollylucie/v ... pa_animals
http://www.dailymotion.com/dollylucie/video/7787514
http://www.dailymotion.com/dollylucie/v ... pa_animals

 Pour les personnes interressés, lorsque vous contacterez la spa d'evreux, insistez lourdement et ne vous arrêtez pas à l'acceuil qui vous sera fait, passez outre pour le bonheur de boston.[/font]

----------

::   ::   ::   TEULEU je te remercie de tout coeur

Allez *on imprime, on colle , on punaise*
*On diffuse* Boston doit se retrouver dans la rubrique "adoptés et sortis d'affaire"
 :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k: 
Vivement que je sache faire d'aussi jolis textes que TEULEU mais là pour moi je ne suis pas encore"sotie d'affaire"

----------


## momo

Merci Mai et Teuleu pour tout ça pour Boston!C est super et j espere de tout mon coeur que ça lui portera chance.On t aime mon Boston et on pense tres fort a toi!

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles de Boston?

----------


## dollylucie

aucune idee maintenant faut s adresser au refuge    ::    qui d ailleur eux ne se casseront pas la tete a diffuser partout

----------


## momo

Il n y a plus personne sur rescue qui va rendre visite a Boston?

----------

:mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

Et bien je crois que la reponse a ma question est:NON.Mes pauvres loulous,ils vous ont bel et bien laissés tomber!!!!!!COURAGE

----------


## r'is27

Soit vendredi soit vendredi prochaine, j'irais à evreux, je vous donnerais des nouvelles de Boston, soana, jo et tous les autres. 

Je suis désolée mais pour des raisons personnelles, je ne peux aller à evreux qu'une fois par mois. A part Siska qui voit régulièremet et très souvent les toutous, je ne vois pas qui d'autres pourra vous informer.

----------


## momo

Merci r'is,je contacterai Siska de temps en temps pour avoir des nouvelles de tous ces loulous!

----------


## tatiana59600

Non, tout le monde n'oublie pas Boston, la preuve regarde réguliérement. Courage Boston.

----------


## momo

Je regarde regulierement le post de Boston et je parlais des benevoles qui l ont laissé tomber,pas des gens comme toi!

----------


## teuleu

> Soit vendredi soit vendredi prochaine, j'irais à evreux, je vous donnerais des nouvelles de Boston, soana, jo et tous les autres. 
> 
> Je suis désolée mais pour des raisons personnelles, je ne peux aller à evreux qu'une fois par mois. A part Siska qui voit régulièremet et très souvent les toutous, je ne vois pas qui d'autres pourra vous informer.


merci c'est très gentil . Ne t'excuse pas, chacun fait ce qu'il peut et tu fais  beaucoup

----------

Tu vas pouvoir le sortir??????
En tout cas  :merci:

----------


## zelda

un geste pour ce papy tout mimi!!
 ::   :amour:   ::   :amour: 

 :merci:

----------


## BB22

Allez, pour Boston    ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

Depuis bientot 2 ans Boston attend sa famille,vous pensez qu il y croit encore?En tout cas,ce serai le plus beau cadeau qui pourrait lui etre fait!!!Gros calinous mon chouchou!!!!!!

----------


## Thara

:shock:  mais c'est pas possible qu'un aussi beau chien, 
avec ce regard ne trouve personne !!! 
je ne comprend pas : il est si beau ! 
Si j'en avais pas 4 et une petite galga qui va arriver, 
je serais tellement heureuse d'adoter Boston ! 

Quelqu'n pour ce Petit   ::

----------


## momo

Avec toi Thara,il aurait etait tres heureux!

----------


## lilou66

Si vous recherchez 1gentil compagnon à quatre pattes, arrêtez vous sur les photos de Boston et regardez son regard.
Il en dit long
Allez ds le 27 et alentours, passez voir ce loulou
En + il adooore les enfants 
 :bisous3:

----------


## momo

Oh oui il est beau mon Boston,et il merite d avoir une famille rien qu a lui!Gros calinous mon chouchou!

----------


## tatiana59600

Allez un effort pour Boston  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:

----------

> [center:23pw2sqx]*
> BOSTON*[/center:23pw2sqx]
> 
> Male croisé labrador née en 1998
> 
> c'est un chien au regard tristounet,plutôt calme et curieux de tout
> Aidez le !!
> 
> Cest un chien qui est né sous une mauvaise étoile :
> ...

----------


## lilou66

Momo as tu contacté Siska pr avoir des nouvelles?
Le refuge accepte t il le covoiturage?
Et si pas d'autres solution pourquoi pas 1 FA longue durée?

----------


## momo

J ai contacté Siska dans la semaine et il n y avait rien de nouveau pour Boston!Si jamais il y avait une bonne nouvelle,je vous la ferai partager!

----------


## Thara

momo, est ce que je peux mettre Boston sur le site 
qui est dans ma signature ?

----------

Je pense que oui car les bénévoles du 27 ont toujours dit que l'on pouvait diffuser
Il est d'ailleurs sur SOS REFUGES mais sans plus de succès
Mes excuses Momo je réponds à ta place:lol2:

----------


## Thara

merci Maia, 
j'attends un petit peu et je vais le mettre...
je voudrai mettre Heidi aussi mais ...

----------


## momo

Ne t excuse pas Mai,partout ou nous pouvons mettre Boston,il faut le faire!Merci Thara,il faut que mon loulou trouve sa famille!

----------


## lilou66

Momo comme tu es en contact avec Siska pourrais tu lui poser la question pr le covoiturage et la FA, ça ns apporterait des infos supplémentaires    ::  
UP Boston   :amour:

----------


## momo

Pas de probleme je poserais la question a Siska!

----------


## momo

J ai tel a Siska et il n y a aucun probleme pour le covoiturage ainsi que pour une FA definitive!Si des personnes sont interressées pour Boston et desire plus de renseignements,je vous donnerai le tel de Siska,elle repondra a toutes vos questions!Pour toi mon petit chouchou pleins de calinous!!!!!!

----------


## lilou66

:Embarrassment: k:  pour Boston

----------


## neigeoune

Vite des maîtres aimants pour BOSTON,afin qui trouve un jour une vraie bonne étoile.
Savoir aimer,c'est savoir offrir de la chaleur à ceux qui n'en n'ont pas,alors ouvrez votre coeur et venez chez ce grave chien.
Merci à toutes.
Diffusez au maximun.
Thara c'est sûr que chez toi c'est le paradis,et en plus tu es toujours présente pour venir en aides à tous ces malheureux qui soit chiens,chats ou autres.
S'il vous plait faite un geste d'amour pour Boston.
 ::   ::

----------


## momo

Neigeoune a raison,faites un geste d amour pour mon Boston!

----------


## lilou66

Coucou la France,Boston est adoptable partout
 :bisous3:

----------


## momo

Je ne sais pas!C est vraiment desolant que ce beau loulou ne trouve pas de famille!!!!!

----------


## nathalie 34

Son regard est très émouvant, quelqu'un à bien une place pour que ce loulou finisse sa vie au chaud. En plus les FA définitives sont acceptées   ::

----------

> Coucou la France,Boston est adoptable partout
>  :bisous3:


En règle géérale adoptable partout mais les adoptants doivent se déplacer
Pas de co voiturage possible dsauf exception très rare
C'est sûr çà n'aide pas:hein2:

----------


## momo

Si,co voiturage possible et FA definitive!Merci pour mon chouchou!

----------

C'est spécial à Boston le co voiturage où l'optique de refuge a changer
Ce serait super pour les toutous
*
N'oubliez pas d'imprimer l'affiche page precedente*

----------


## momo

Siska m a dit qu il etait possible de co voiturage!

----------


## lilou66

*Gaishou a écrit*

Pour toute information nous contacter directement

[email=gaishou@hotmail.fr:9rbt54gc]gaishou@hotmail.fr[/email:9rbt54gc] 
06 82 99 63 16

[email=dollylucie@msn.com:9rbt54gc]dollylucie@msn.com[/email:9rbt54gc]

 :bisous3:  Boston

----------

C'est vrai mais depuis Gaishou n'est plus bénévole dans ce refuge
Alors il faut appeler directement la spa

----------


## momo

Mon petit Boston,je souhaite de tout mon coeur que tu trouve une superbe famille!Gros calinous rien que pour toi!

----------


## lilou66

Pensez à Boston   :amour:

----------


## momo

J espere que toi aussi mon Boston tu auras la chance de trouver ta famille!

----------

> Lenfermement et la déprime profonde de boston lui fond perdre lespoir dêtre un jour un chien entouré et aimé. Il faut juste lui laissé un peu de temps pour sadapter car après toutes ces lueurs despoir qui se sont mal fini comment lui en vouloir dêtre un peu distant.
> 
> Il aimerais juste un coin au chaud, loin du froid et de lhumidité, qui a son age lui cause beaucoup de tord. Ces condition de vies font que Boston fatigue de se battre chaque jour pour un Bonheur quil ne connaitra peut être jamais. Son seul réconfort : une enfant du refuge qui lui donne amour et promenade. Il adore les enfants..


Je suis allée à la SPA d'Evreux hier et je vais vous l'avouez mon coup de *coeur fût pour BOSTON
BOSTON qui attend patiemment, le seul chien à ne pas aboyer à ne pas se jeter sur les barreaux
Boston blasé
Je l'ai emmené promené UN AMOUR J'ai signalé à la responsable Christine que tout s'était bien passé
Il ne tire pas en laisse Du moins à coté de mon setter irlandais c'est de la rigolade
Il se laisse caresser
Il n'aboie pas*
*On a croisé trois mâles BOSTON n'a pas eu de mouvement agressif, pas aboyé
Il y avait des jeunes qui faisaient de la moto cross Ils sont passés auprès de nous plusieurs fois RIEN Boston a continué a humer l'herbe , les odeurs*
Pour moi, sur une seule promenade, c'est sûr bOSTON serait bien dans une famille remplie d'amour qui aime les chiens calmes *Boston a 10 ans* 
Quand j'ai adopté MAÎ ma petite shitzu on m'a dit "elle est un peu autiste, il va falloir la booster, les calins elle ne connaît pas"
Et maintenant , la coquine elle en redemande
Alors c'est vrai que je pense que BOSTON est en déprime, blasé mais que si vous lui apportez de l'amour; il redeviendra BOSTON, le vrai
C'est un véritable coup de coeur
Je pleurai en partant et les larmes me montent à l'instant
*IL NE MERITE PAS DE RESTER ENFERME*

----------

Si mon fils voyait les photos il me dirait"maman, elles sont nulles"  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 
C'est un peu vrai  :lol2:  :lol2: 
Mais c'est le petit BOSTON

----------


## momo

Merci Mai pour ces belles photos de Boston,j espere qu il aura bientot le bonheur de trouver une superbe famille!Je pense tres fort a toi mon loulou et je te fais pleins de bisous!

----------

> Boston a besoin de trouver l'adoptant rare
> celui qui ne  veut pas un chiot de couleur claire ou le chien qui s'entend avec tout le monde ou le chien qui est menacé d'eutha 
> BOSTON a besoin cette  la perle rare 
> Boston est un chien qui se mérite mesdames et messieurs 
> serez vous celui qui lui offrira son dernier foyer bien a lui ; qui otera ce regard de lassitude de celui  qui ni croit plus d'avoir vu passer tant de gens devant sa cage  sans s'arreter ; et qui lui redonnera cette étincelle de bonheur 
> si vous etes cette personne particuliére et précieuse  et bien Boston est  votre chien


En relisant le post de BOSTON qui ne quitte pas mes pensées depuis hier je trouve ce message émouvant
*
INTERESSEZ VOUS A BOSTON*  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## evelyne63

merci pour les photos, il est toujours aussi craquant ce toutou   :amour:

----------


## Arche 27

Bonjour, vous pouvez diffuser cette affiche en grand nombre en espérant que ce super toutou très discret aura enfin sa chance.
 :merci:

----------


## momo

Merci arche 27,je vais diffuser pour mon loulou!Il faut que tu es ta famille mon Boston!!!!!!!

----------


## Cléopha

affichette diffusée

----------

:merci:  Arche 27 pour l'affiche et Cléopha pour la diffusion
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## neigeoune

Ouvrez votre coeur,Boston attend,le temps est long,ce n'est pas un endroit pour,il demande juste une petite place au chaud avec plein d'amour,Boston vous le rendra au centriple.
Boston a besoin de retrouver la liberté.
Venez vite le chercher,faites lui ce beau cadeaux,pour changer la mauvaise étoile, que cette étoile devienne sa bonne étoile grâce à une seule personne,qui sera l'adopter.
Merci pour lui.
Merci aux bénévoles. Maï, momo, thara ,et tous les autres.

----------

je ne suis pas bénévole  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 
Simple resculienne et tombée sous le charme de Boston   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens de diffuser l'affiche pour Boston    :Embarrassment: k:

----------

dites moi les filles ?

Boston, il aime bien les femelles ou pas?
moi j'ai une dame dans la rp, qui veut sauver un vieux chien comme lui 
mais elle a 2 grandes chiennes gentilles et stérilisées 
penses tu maï  qu'il s'entendrais avec 2 memeres tres calmes ?

si c'est oui y'a toutes les chances

par contre je pense qu'il faudrait un co voiturage


voici mon tel : 06.22.34.20.16

----------


## KIM

à ce que m'a dit Mai par tél à la sortie du  refuge samedi il n'y aurait aucun soucis avec des chiennes
alors peut être qu'......il  y aurait une piste en RP

----------

est ce qu un co voiturage serait possible?   ::

----------


## evelyne63

> à ce que m'a dit Mai par tél à la sortie du  refuge samedi il n'y aurait aucun soucis avec des chiennes
> alors peut être qu'......il  y aurait une piste en RP


si je me rappelle bien, il ne s'entendait pas avec la femelle d'une personne qui voulais l'adopter ou je me trompe   :hein:

----------


## KIM

allez on y croit

----------

bon bein...si y'a pas de nouvelles....  :dodo:

----------


## momo

Pensez a Boston SVP!

----------


## SarahC

> dites moi les filles ?
> 
> Boston, il aime bien les femelles ou pas?
> moi j'ai une dame dans la rp, qui veut sauver un vieux chien comme lui 
> mais elle a 2 grandes chiennes gentilles et stérilisées 
> penses tu maï  qu'il s'entendrais avec 2 memeres tres calmes ?
> 
> si c'est oui y'a toutes les chances
> 
> ...


 :hein2:  Bah co-voit, pourquoi pas? Non?

----------


## Arche 27

*Tous pour Boston*:    ::   ::   ::  

 :merci:

----------


## momo

Une famille pour Boston,il l a merite depuis bientot 2 ans qu il attend!

----------

...bein moi j'attends qu'on me donne des infos
mais visiblement le post n'est pas suivi....   ::   ::

----------


## momo

Sandryne94 je t ai mp!

----------


## dollylucie

> ...bein moi j'attends qu'on me donne des infos
> mais visiblement le post n'est pas suivi....


contact :
Société Protectrice des animaux de
l'Eure
Votre S.P.A
17, Rue Huest - La Censurière - B.P 446
27004 EVREUX
Tel : 02.32.39.07.17

----------


## KIM

je vais contacter la spa pour avoir plus d'infos

----------


## momo

Tu as eu les infos Kim?

----------


## KIM

non j'ai envoyé un mail et je ressaie par tél demain

----------


## Arche 27

Tiens nous au courant, bonne chance.   ::

----------


## momo

Boston attend toujours sa famille!Pensez a lui,il est vieux et il merite une petite place bien au chaud avec pleins de calins!

----------


## KIM

Boston normalement n'aime pas les autes chiens ou alors que les petits mais vous avez lu comme moi que Mai l'a promené et  il n'a aucunement réagi quand il a croisé d'autres toutous mâles
le refuge propose que la dame se déplace avec les chiennes car on ne peut  pas  savoir

mon expérience : flocky 18 ans  qui aurait cru qu'il allait vivre dans ma meute en famille 
pourtant personne ne pouvait l'approcher dans son box

----------


## evelyne63

> le refuge propose que la dame se déplace avec les chiennes car on ne peut pas savoir


je pense que c'est mieux aussi car c'était déjà arrivé qu'une famille se déplace avec leur chienne et ça n'avait pas collé

----------

Idem pour moi à la SPA D'Hermeray
La présidente avait"choisi"une chienne qui d'après elle me conviendrait
Quand ,s sommes arrivés avec mon mari, cette chienne ne lui plaisait pas
Nous avons sorti trois chiennes
Celle choisie par la SPA
Une malinoise qui a tout de suite "attaqué"notre setter
Et la dernière choisie au dernier moment qui fut la bonne Alors qu'on était passés devant son box sans la remarquer
BOSTON mérite qu'on lui offre le bonheur je vous le jure
Il attend blasé dans son box mais je suis sûre que s'il trouve SA FAMILLE
il redeviendra le BOSTON d'avant et offrira du bonheur aux siens
 ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## evelyne63

bon sang il doit bien y avoir une famille sans animaux pour lui, ça existe quand même!!!




> *Merci de respecter le règlement et de ne pas faire de commentaires qui n'apportent aucune piste et aucune solution pour le placement des animaux*

----------


## momo

La personne qui est interressée par Boston ne peut pas se deplacer car elle n a pas de voiture!

----------


## KIM

elle est d'où exactement la dame en rp ? à combien d'évreux ?

----------


## momo

Envoyé mp!Attend la reponse.

----------


## momo

Repose au mp:Habite a Paris et personne pour l accompagner!

----------


## KIM

je vois avec le refuge

----------


## KIM

il faudrait savoir à quel endroit de Paris ?
puis  le savoir en mp ?
car Evreux-Paris 1 h 17 peut être que si la dame est ok de payer les frais d'essence on pourrait lui trouver un co-voiturage
j'ai peut être une petite idée

----------


## KIM

je contacte la dame de Paris et vais demander si le refuge est ouvert le 1°mai

car il y aurait éventuellement un co-voiturage faisable..devinez par qui 
*martinesch* car il faut que la  dame présente ses chiennes à Boston
on l'adore martine

----------

Une martine
Normal
 :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## Chinooka

Les Martine sont des anges 

En plus, je le pense   :bisous2:

----------

Ca en est ou ???

Est il adopté ???

Une personne nous a contacté , elle veut un chien qui garde un peu mais qui aura une vie de famille .

Maison + jardin . C'est une retraitée . N'a pas d'autres animaux .

Je vais me renseigner un peu + .

Il a l'air tellement gentil .   ::

----------


## KIM

martinesch a une seule possibilité : le jeudi 1°mai je contacte la dame parisienne pour savoir si c'est possible et de plus si le refuge est ouvert, j'attends leurs réponses
on va y arriver Boston ?

----------


## KIM

le refuge bien sûr est fermé  le 1°mai et de plus ils ont un expo canine où   ils tiennent un stand  pour récupérer des fonds  mais ils vont voir comment s'arranger , ils vont faire le maxi

----------

::   ::   ::   KIM et Martine et l'adoptante potentielle

----------


## momo

Pilou83 a aussi une proposition!

----------


## KIM

j'ai laissé un message à la dame pour savoir si elle veut bien se déplacer le premieri  au cas où le refuge soit ouvert

mais surtout  ne pas perde  de vue l'autre adoptante car elle n'a pas d'autre animaux donc il n'y aurait problème
de toutes façons c'est au refuge de prendre la décision

----------


## momo

Je croyais que le refuge etait fermé le 1er mai!

----------


## KIM

ils  vont voir s'il peut ouvrir mais je ne  sais toujours pas si l'adoptante peut

----------


## KIM

le refuge sera ok normalement pour le premier mai mais je n'arrive pas à avoir l'adoptante au tél

----------


## KIM

l'adoptante semble très bien

----------

On se croit a rêver  :amour3:

----------


## KIM

martinesch contacte la dame dimanche pour mettre au point le co-voiturage

----------


## martinesch

Coucou, me revoilà ... je viens de laisser un message à "la dame" !!
la rappelle tout à l'heure, ce serait bien qu'elle emmène ses deux chiennes (si j'ai tout compris,  ... Martine ... mais blonde !!), pour imaginer entente entre eux.
Promis, je vous tiens au courant    ::

----------


## martinesch

Donc rendez vous est pris pour le 1er mai, avec une des chiennes, pour être sûr ... 
L'adoptante potentielle doit appeler le refuge pour confirmer notre venue !!

----------

::   ::   ::   :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## KIM

je contacte l'adoptante et lui donne le numéro du refuge

----------


## KIM

tout se passe bien

----------

::

----------

Peut être une de tes dernières soirées a attendre la pluie tomber sur ton box et à ne voir personne pendant de longues heures
J'attends fébrilement
toi tu ne sais pas   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------

a entendre   ::

----------

::   ::   ::

----------


## r'is27

Il y a un espoir pour Boston ??? une famille s'interresse à lui ??? si oui le grand départ serait prévu pour quelle date ???

Ce serait tellement merveilleux pour ce brave boston

----------


## KIM

je m'occupe de toi boston je ne te laisse pas tomber
pour la dame du premier mai....c'est reporté elle s'est fait une entorse
mince mince !!!!!!

----------


## chamonik

> je m'occupe de toi boston je ne te laisse pas tomber
> pour la dame du premier mai....c'est reporté elle s'est fait une entorse
> mince mince !!!!!!


*Oh, mais c'est pas possible ça !!!

Encore un contretemps alors qu'on commençait à y croire vraiment !!!

Pourvu que ce ne soit qu'un contretemps qui ne remette pas une fois de plus en cause l'adoption de ce pauvre BOSTON !!!*

----------


## KIM

patience tout n'est pas perdu r'is

----------

:merci:  Kim
Je pars pendant 4 jours mais je sais que tu seras là pour veiller sur Boston
J'ai encore mis, malgré tout, une affiche faite par Chinnoka dans un salon de toilettage tout à l'heure
 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## momo

En panne d ordi et je vois que tu es toujours là mon loulou!je pense fort a toi et je reviendrai plus souvent quand mon ordi sera reparé!

----------

4 jours creux
BOSTON NE FAIT PAS BOUGER LA FOULE
Pourtant il est adorable
 ::   ::   ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------

> je m'occupe de toi boston je ne te laisse pas tomber
> pour la dame du premier mai....c'est reporté elle s'est fait une entorse
> mince mince !!!!!!


Kim sais tu à quand est reportée sa visite??????

----------


## dollylucie



----------

::   ::   ::  
Allez l'adopter ce toutou d'amour

----------


## momo

mon pauvre Boston,toujours personne pour toi!Et la dame qui devait venir qu en est il?

----------

Tiens Momo a récupéré son ordi  :lol2:  :lol2: 
On joue de malchance la dame s'est fait une entorse, kim est souffrante
Je pense qu'elles vont se recontacter 
Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je pense qu'il faut qu'on continue a chercher pour BOSTON  :hein2:  :hein2: 
Je pensais, si Chinooka vient sur le post
On ne pourrait pas faire une demande pour qu'il passe sur Télé Star ou Femme actuelle ou 30 millions d'amis
Je ne sais plus ce qu'il faut faire pour ce titi

----------


## momo

Non,toujours pas d ordi,je squatte celui de ma fille ce soir!Je l ai mis sur plusieurs sites mon loulou et personne pour lui!C est a desesperer!Quelle tristesse pour lui!

----------


## evelyne63

> Tiens Momo a récupéré son ordi  :lol2:  :lol2: 
> On joue de malchance la dame s'est fait une entorse, kim est souffrante
> Je pense qu'elles vont se recontacter 
> Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je pense qu'il faut qu'on continue a chercher pour BOSTON  :hein2:  :hein2: 
> Je pensais, si Chinooka vient sur le post
> On ne pourrait pas faire une demande pour qu'il passe sur Télé Star ou Femme actuelle ou 30 millions d'amis
> Je ne sais plus ce qu'il faut faire pour ce titi


il est déjà passé sur le magazine de 30 millions d'amis mais ça n'a pas servi a grand chose, le pauvre est toujours là    ::

----------

Il faudrait retenter et  sur ld'autres journaux
Il suffit d'un regard au bon moment
J'ai placé une chienne comme cela
Malheureusement une famille perd son chien, j'avais mis une annonce dans le journal lu par eux
Ils appellent
La belle est chez eux depuis plus de deux ans   ::   ::   ::  

*
AFFICHEZ PARTOUT POUR BOSTON*

----------


## Kyo

aujourd'hui j'ai promené boston, il se demande toujours pourquoi personne ne veut de lui !!

----------

oh je t'embrasse Kyo
Moi si je pouvais j'y retournerai le promener mon bOSTON   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

Merci de tout coeur Kyo de t occupper de Boston!Pas de nouvelle de la dame de Paris?

----------


## tatiana59600

Alors ? la chance de Boston est encore passée, pauvre petit coeur va

----------


## lilou66

Up pour Boston   :bisous3:

----------


## Arche 27

*Voici un email reçu après avoir informé pour l'adoption d'un vieux chien. Que faire ?*


> E.Dufour 05-04-2008 - 15:40
> Bonjour, comme convenu j'ai appelé le refuge pour l'adoption de Soana, on m' a dit que cétait pas une chienne très cool et on m' a orienté vers une chienne plus jeune et soit disant plus cool. J' ai bien mentionné que je voulais adopté un chien en difficulté, on m' a dis qu'il n'etait pas en danger au refuge et qu'il fallait mieux adopter un jeune car il supporte pas bien les box. Je me suis donc proposer pour Boston, on m' a dit que c'etait un chien "blasé" et ennuyeux et qu'avec les enfants c' etait pas ca. Je ne sais plus qui croire et j'en suis désolé, je vais me tourner vers la spa de concarneau, je suis mille fois désolé mais j' ai vraiment eu le sentiment que ces chiens resteraient au refuge pour longtemps.


IL FAUDRAIT ACCORDER NOS VIOLONS   :hein2:

----------

Pour ma part je reste toujours avec mon pont de vue
Si on veut adopter on se déplace
Christine de la SPA m'a dit"tiens avec vous Boston cela c'est super bien passé"
Pourquoi:hein2:
Je pense que sur Internet on voit des "4 pattes" et cela peut ne pas coller" quand on les adopte:hein2:
*C'est vrai par contre qu'il faudra je pense réapprendre la joie de vivre à Boston* 
Il faut du reste l'adopter ,en autre, pour cette raison car il est un peu déprimé et blasé
C'est le seul chien de l'allée qui n'a pas aboyé, qui n'a pas sauté sur les grilles
Une fois rentré de promenade,il retourne dans son box
"c'est ma vie dechien, ma vie de m...." :grrr: 
Je pense vraiment que Boston vit mal le refuge, qu'il attend qu'on l'aime
*QUI VA LE COMPRENDRE ET POUVOIR LE SAUVER
*JE L'AI COMPRIS MAIS JE NE PEUX PAS L'ADOPTER:grrr:

IMPRIMEZ,AFFICHEZ Il faut absolument que quelqu'un croise son regard qui en dit long:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## evelyne63

pourquoi a cahque fois on dit aux gens qu'il ne s'entend pas avec les enfants alors qu'apparement c'est faux, c'est des enfants qui le promènent   :hein2: 
pauvre Boston ya vraiment tout contre lui, si c'est pas ça c'est autre chose

----------


## lilou66

Blasé et ennuyeux pt être, ms n'est ce pas 1 peu normal après tout ce temps passé au refuge pr 1 vieux chien ?
Il faudra sûrement du temps pr qu'il reprenne goût, ms ce n'est pas perdu . Avec Maï ça c bien passé.
Ms il est vrai que c préférable que les gens se déplacent .

----------


## dollylucie

> pourquoi a cahque fois on dit aux gens qu'il ne s'entend pas avec les enfants alors qu'apparement c'est faux, c'est des enfants qui le promènent   :hein2: 
> pauvre Boston ya vraiment tout contre lui, si c'est pas ça c'est autre chose


orksmann1108 a 13 ans, elle pourrait t en parler des heures de boston, elle le sort avec une autre bénévole du refuge qui est d ailleurs son chouchou.
Boston est différent avec les enfants, il est plus a l'écoute, et joue avec les gosses, forcement il faut pas des gosses turbulents qui lui montent dessus.. comme tout chien, mais ça lui ferait même du bien d avoir quelqu un comme au refuge, les enfants le rendent presque joyeux.

----------


## KIM

je viens de laisser un message à la dame qui semblait intéressée avec ses  deux chiennes
j'espère qu'elle sest remise de son entorse

----------

::

----------

C'est sûr que les enfants apportent une joie de vivre aux toutous
Une chance de plus pour BOSTON :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## dollylucie

moi j ai un couple qui m a ecrit pour adopter etincelle, comme elle est en cours d adoption et que boston lui ressemble j ai proposé mais pas encore eu de réponse   :hein:

----------

En plus je pense qu'il est plus"facile" qu'Étincelle qui était très craintive quand même
Boston lui s'est laissé caresser, embrasser, photographier
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

Mon pauvre loulou,j espere que tu auras ta chance toi aussi!

----------


## momo

J ai tel a Christine,la dame est passée avec ses deux chiennes mais Boston n a pas etait branché!Elle a eu une dame par mail qui serait interressée par Boston mais elle a un dog allemand femelle!Christine lui a dit de passer au refuge pour le contact.....a suivre!Va t on enfin lui trouver cette sacré famille a mon loulou?

----------


## josé98

oui mais fau kan meme laisser du tps aux chiens, il ne suffit pas de quelques instants pour s'entendre parfois
si ca fait longtemps qque le chien est au refuge, si vs lui mettez sous le nez un autre chien ou chienne, c normal il faut qu il s y habitue 
 :cartonrouge: 
Non, quand pensez vous

----------

> mais Boston n a pas etait branché!


Tu veux dire quoi par là Momo
Merci à cette dame d'être passée:hein2:

----------


## martinesch

La dame qui a une dogue - pas très commode - sera contactée par Christine.
Si ce n'est pas Boston - le pauvre - ce sera un autre petit vieux ou une autre petite vieille ...
 ::

----------


## KIM

je confirme ce que dit martinesh
trop risqué pour cette"dame à la dogue pas trop commode" , c'est une dame au  grand coeur et pour m'être entretenue avec elle au tél  elle est de toute bonne foi et j'aprécie vraiment le fait qu'elle veuille d'un petit vieux faute de prendre boston
mais on va continuer boston, on ne t'oublie pas

----------

> Si ce n'est pas Boston


Oh si se sera lui les filles
J'an ai les larmes aux yeux en l'écrivant
Ce ne peut être que BOSTON
pourvu que tout se passe bien
Que la dame parte sans a priori
Qu'elle voit qu'elle juge elle même
 :merci:   de toute façon à cette dame au grand coeur et si ce n'était pas Boston elle aura le choix de faire un heureux car des "papy mamy" avec des années de refuge dans les patounes il y en a

:merci:Martine et Kim
 :merci:   à celles qui continuent d'imprimer et de coller l'affiche PARTOUT

----------

:merci:  Martine et Kim

----------


## louanne82

Mon pauvre petit Boston,

Tu n'as toujours pas trouvé TA famille : ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils perdent car tu es si gentil pourtant, un amour    ::   ::  

Ne te décourage, mon loulou. Une fée va finir par se pencher sur toi et tu vas enfin trouver le bonheur.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lilou66

http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/image.php ... bfx3pe.jpg

----------


## lilou66

Pauvre Boston, j'essaye d'insérer tes photos qui sont + haut, je n'y arrive pas
Qq'1 d'autre pourra pt être le faire

----------


## lilou66



----------

> J ai tel a Christine,la dame est passée avec ses deux chiennes mais Boston n a pas etait branché!Elle a eu une dame par mail qui serait interressée par Boston mais elle a un dog allemand femelle!Christine lui a dit de passer au refuge pour le contact.....a suivre!Va t on enfin lui trouver cette sacré famille a mon loulou?


Sait on si cela a été fait
Il serait bien que Boston connaisse le bonheur le plus vite possible 
et le bonheur il le trouvera à l'extérieur
*Un jour de liberté quand on vient de passer plusieurs années en refuge c'est beaucoup*

----------


## martinesch

Nous avons "pris rendez-vous" pour le 7 juin ...j'emmène la dame à Evreux ... et nous verrons sur place ... 
Personne n'oublie Boston !!  :amour:

----------

:merci:  Martine

----------


## momo

Tu n as vraiment pas de chance mon loulou!Mais nous n abandonnons pas l espoir de te trouver une famille!

----------


## KIM

j'espère que boston aura la même chance  qu'hector 
car le 7 juin..... hector arrrive dans sa maison...

----------

J'ai pensé à toi Boston hier soir en t'imaginant recroquevillé dans ton box à cause de l'orage, de cette pluie démentielle et je me suis dit
"c'est peut être sa dernière semaine là bas"
Les jours sont longs pour moi en ce moment
mais toi qui attend et attend qu'on te sauve  :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2: 
 :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------

:amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## momo

Mon petit Boston,le 7 juin tu vas avoir de la visite et j espere de tout mon coeur que tu repartiras avec cette dame mais je ne me fais pas trop d espoir!Tu as connu tellement d echecs!Je pense tres fort a toi et je te fais de gros calins!

----------


## elvire62

Je croise trés fort les doigts pour Boston...

----------


## KIM

Hector le 7 juin.....................Boston le 7 juin ?????????

----------


## momo

Demain,tu as une visite mon loulou et j espere que ce sera ton tour d avoir une famille!

----------

Je pense à toi depuis que je me suis levée Boston
L7 est mon chiffre porte bonheur
J'espère pour que ce soit le tien  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tatiana59600

De tout coeur avec toi Boston

----------


## momo

Je pense tres fort a toi mon loulou!

----------


## momo

La dame qui est venu a prit un autre loulou,ce n etait pas ton jour mon Boston!J espere que ce sera pour tres bientot.Je te fais des gros calinous!

----------


## pti nours

pauvre loulou j'esperais tellement pour lui.
Mais il ne faut pas desesperer tu trouveras.

----------

::   ::   ::

----------

On peut savoir lequel elle a pris et pourquoi Boston n'a pas fait l'affaire
J'étais au restau avec mes petites filles et je n'ai eu qu'une hâte en entrant voir s'il y avait un message pour Boston

Que faire????????????
Il n'est pas pire que les autres pourtant Qu'est ce qui fait que???????
Je repasse unee annonce dans mon journal local cette semaine *Il faut arriver a faire adopter BOSTON*

----------


## momo

La dame a prit Charly,un croisé griffon de 10 ou 11 ans je crois qui pour elle etait plus facile a sortir que Boston!

----------

Si c'est celui ci c'est super aussi
Cette dame est formidable
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... ght=charly

----------

Message de Dollylucie
ca aurait celui la ca serait super mais je crois que c est plutot celui ci qui etait a l interieur 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-t...ghlight=charly

c est tout aussi super , un petit vieux de plus qui va connaitre le bonheur    ::  

*QUI PEUT NOUS DIRE LEQUEL A LA CHANCE D'ETRE CLASSE DANS LES ADOPTES ET SORTIS D'AFFAIRE
*

----------


## evelyne63

pauvre Boston, il va jamais trouver, c'est pas possible

----------


## martinesch

Je vous avais promis des nouvelles ... les voilà !

C'est bien Charly le griffon qui est sorti hier !
Son adoptante a une dogue allemand avec un caractère affirmé, et une croisée berger.
Un troisième de chien de grande taille aurait trop pour elle, je la comprends !
Elle a donc présenté Charly à la dogue, qui l'a reniflé, sans autre "commentaire".

Charly a bien changé depuis la photo de son post, quelques kilos en plus sûrement, un poil beau poil fourni et brillant ... un gentil toutou calme, c'est exactement ce qu'il fallait à son adoptante, dont le souhait était de sortir "un petit vieux", en étant sûre que ça colle avec ses deux femelles.

Nous avons vu Boston, c'est vrai, il est triste ... mais son défaut de ne pas être en parfaite harmonie avec ses congénères rend plus difficile son adoption !!

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens d'apprendre une très triste nouvelle    ::   :

"BOSTON s'en est allé hier (une torsion d'estomac)"

Jusqu'au bout, tu n'auras pas eu de chance mon beau Boston   :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 

Mille pensées pour toi, joli petit coeur. Beaucoup vont te pleurer   :amour:   ::

----------


## momo

Mon petit loup,tu n auras meme pas connu la chaleur d un foyer avant de partir,comme je m en veux de ne pas avoir pu te prendre et de ne pas t avoir trouvé une gentille famille!Tu vas tellement me manquer,je suis ta marraine mais ça ne t as pas porté chance!Gros bisous mon Boston et sois heureux avec tous tes amis,je ne t oublirai JAMAIS!J ai l impression d avoir perdu MON BOSTON!

----------

nonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  pauvre chéri   :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 
pauvre BOSTON tu n'auras jamais eu de chance dans ta courte vie de chien   ::  
maintenant tu es heureux au paradis des poilus joli petit    ::  
je pense très fort à toi
veille bien de là haut sur tous eux qui t'ont aimé sur cette terre, ils n'étaient pas nombreux mais j'en faisais partie
vole mon joli    ::   ::   ::   ::  
 :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:

----------


## la_puce

rip    ::

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai demandé à la puce de mettre Boston dans les "hommages" pour que chacun puisse lui rendre hommage justement. Mais au premier dérapage, le topic sera transféré dans les "ils n'ont pas eu de chance" et plus personne ne pourra poster...

Merci la puce    ::

----------


## KIM

Tristesse  à la fois pour Boston mais aussi pour tous ceux qui l'ont aimé sans ne l'avoir jamais caressé

----------


## danyhu

Que c'est triste!!!  tu es parti seul sans avoir connu l'amour d'une famille! Pauvre tit Boston!

----------


## evelyne63

j'oublierais jamais ce regard, mon pauvre Boston, moi aussi je m'en veux de n'avoir rien pu faire pour toi et surtout de ne pas avoir pu te prendre, pour moi tu étais l'icone du forum
désolée.........   :kao7:   repose en paix mon beau   :amour:   ::

----------


## dollylucie

::    repose en paix boston    ::

----------

Boston je pleure ce n'est pas possible
les humains t'ont usé mon titi
Je suis triste je t'aimais et pensais très souvent à toi, encore plus depuis que je t'avais vu
Tu étais tellemnt désabusé
Je te rends hommage, BOSTON ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
J'espère que là où tu es on saura te regarder, t'aimer
On ne t'a pas toujours aidé Boston 
La vie est moche tu sais mais je garde cette affiche pour toujours
Promis
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :bisous3:

----------


## zezette

repose en paix mon tout beau, maintenant tu n'auras plus jamais froid et tu vas être heureux là haut avec tous nos amours disparus, à toi la belle vie tu as mangé ton pain noir ici bas tu vas manger ton pain blanc au paradis des poilus   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KIM

SI SEULEMENT TU AVAIS PU T 'ENTENDRE AVEC LES AUTRES TOUTOUS !!!!
j'aurais fait la surprise à Maï  de te prendre son mon aile..............

----------


## Lea

Oh que oui, Kim !
Moi aussi je garderai ton affiche  :amour:

----------


## tanguy28

pourquoi toi mon petit boston, jamais je ne pourrait me faire à l'idée que je ne pourrais plus voir ton regard, plus te voir content en sortant de cette cage, ne plus avoir de bisou, ne plus pouvoir te regarder courrir, te donner à manger, et t'admirer.... toi mon coeur je veux que tu sache que je penserais toujours à toi jusqu'à mon dernier jour.
repose en paix mon beau peut-être que là-haut tu vivras enfin quelques moments de plaisir....je l'espere     ::   ::   ::

----------


## KIM

On peut peut -être dire que Boston à sauver Hector...
car si j'avais reçu Boston je n'aurais pas pu recevoir HECTOR

je vous joins le lien  pour vous redonner un sourire même si votre coeur est triste

http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... 372-90.htm

----------


## Chinooka

> pourquoi toi mon petit boston, jamais je ne pourrait me faire à l'idée que je ne pourrais plus voir ton regard, plus te voir content en sortant de cette cage, ne plus avoir de bisou, ne plus pouvoir te regarder courrir, te donner à manger, et t'admirer.... toi mon coeur je veux que tu sache que je penserais toujours à toi jusqu'à mon dernier jour.
> repose en paix mon beau peut-être que là-haut tu vivras enfin quelques moments de plaisir....je l'espere


C'est toi qui le promenais ?

Courage, je comprends ton chagrin   :bisous3:

----------


## r'is27

Mon coeur s'est arrêté quelques secondes quand j'ai vu ton post dans hommage. J'avais tellement espoir qu'un jour tu trouves une gentille famille, mais le destin en a voulu autrement. Je suis anéantie car je connaissais une famille qui aurait été idéale pour toi pas d'autres animaux, du terrain. J'ai pourtant insisté en vantant tes mérites mais ils ne voulaient pas d'un vieux chien, alors qu'eux étaient des personnes âgées. ils n'ont pas craquaient sur toi et dieu sait que tu aurait été bien chez eux. Mais voilà les gens âgés veulent un jeune chien et je suis d'autant plus dégoutée que ces personnes âgés sont mes grands parents.

Voilà je suis désolée Boston je m'excuses de n'avoir pu rien faire pour toi, comme je n'excuses auprès de tes congénères de ne plus pouvoir rien faire pour eux, punaise je suis en larmes, la vie est trop injuste.

Courage à toi tanguy28 

repose en paix Boston soit heureux là haut, amuses toi, cours, profites de ta liberté retrouvée.

----------


## Lea

Male croisé labrador née en 1998

c'est un chien au regard tristounet,plutôt calme et curieux de tout
Aidez le !!

Cest un chien qui est né sous une mauvaise étoile :
Après être arrivé au refuge en juin 2006 il a connu 2 adoptions échec :
Lun car il semblait trop curieux du chat et une seconde car la dame a eu peur dadopter un chien âgé après réflexion. Que dire de plus que ces allez retour sont de nouvelles blessures dans le cur et le regard de notre ami.
Lenfermement et la déprime profonde de boston lui fond perdre lespoir dêtre un jour un chien entouré et aimé. Il faut juste lui laissé un peu de temps pour sadapter car après toutes ces lueurs despoir qui se sont mal fini comment lui en vouloir dêtre un peu distant.

Il aimerais juste un coin au chaud, loin du froid et de lhumidité, qui a son age lui cause beaucoup de tord. Ces condition de vies font que Boston fatigue de se battre chaque jour pour un Bonheur quil ne connaitra peut être jamais. Son seul réconfort : une enfant du refuge qui lui donne amour et promenade. Il adore les enfants.

----------


## lilou66

Sois heureux Boston    ::   dans ton paradis   :bisous3:

----------


## Arche 27

> Mais au premier dérapage, le topic sera transféré dans les "ils n'ont pas eu de chance" et plus personne ne pourra poster...


Merci pour linfo et pour la Censure 
Trop de tristesse pour dénoncer tant dinjustice , pas le cur pour les polémiques. Adieu mon Boston te voilà enfin libéré de cet enfer. Bienvenue au paradis des chiens.
Michel

----------


## momo

Quel bel hommage vous lui rendez tous!Tu etais aimé mon Boston par beaucoup de personnes qui hélas ne pouvaient pas t acceuillir!Aujourd hui nous te pleurons tous car tu etais un loulou exceptionnel et tu resteras toujours dans nos coeurs!Au revoir mon petit Boston.

----------

> pourquoi toi mon petit boston, jamais je ne pourrait me faire à l'idée que je ne pourrais plus voir ton regard, plus te voir content en sortant de cette cage, ne plus avoir de bisou, ne plus pouvoir te regarder courrir, te donner à manger, et t'admirer.... toi mon coeur je veux que tu sache que je penserais toujours à toi jusqu'à mon dernier jour.
> repose en paix mon beau peut-être que là-haut tu vivras enfin quelques moments de plaisir....je l'espere


Merci de lui avoir rendu la vie plus douce  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 
Je ne cesse de pleurer et ce soir j'ai vidé mon sac des affiches que j'avais imprimées pour mettre ici et là
Demain je ferai le tour de la ville où je travaille et j'enlèverais celles mises pour rien
J'ai la rage ce soir et je m'en veux de ne pas avoir un grand terrain, d'avoir un mâle de ne pas être présente etc............
J'airais tant aimé de réapprendre la vie, la  douceur d'un foyer
Boston, je te pleure comme si je t'avais toujours connu
POURQUOI,mais POURQUOI

----------


## Nounette

:kao5:   "Né sous une mauvaise étoile", le titre de ce post prend ce soir une résonnance nouvelle   :kao5: 

Mais maintenant tu es heureux Boston    ::  
N'oublie pas pour autant tous ceux qui t'ont aimé sans jamais t'avoir rencontré et qui sont si tristes de ton départ ; tu ne le savais pas, mais peu de chiens ont reçu autant d'amour au cours de leur passage sur cette terre.
Tu te croyais abandonné dans ton refuge, mais je suis sûre que si tu avais pu comprendre la chaîne humaine qui s'était formée autour de toi, tu aurais été un chien joyeux.
Cette belle chaîne aurait fini par porter ses fruits, par te trouver TA famille ... hélas le destin en a décidé autrement    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------

:mouchoir:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Disgratiatu

En accueillant HECTOR, ce week-end, KIM m'a parlé à plusieurs reprises de BOSTON.
Elle s'inquiétait fort de son sort.
Mais le destin ne l'a pas voulu...
Beaucoup de tristesse pour ce regard si attendrissant.
Que le ciel t'apporte ce que les humains n'ont pas pu te donner: la sérénité.

----------


## gisse10

pauvre titi certains sont nés sous une mauvaise étoile je n'avais pas vu ce topic il y a tellement de malheureux sur rescue que c'est impossible de tout voir 
j'espère que tu seras heureux la ou tu es maintenant sers la papatte à mon loulou si tu le vois au paradis des chiens 
grosses caresses    ::

----------

je decouvre cette triste nouvelle ce matin

on ne peut ps malheureusement tous les sortir et leur offrir une belle vie de famille

repose en paix

----------


## martinesch

A la SPAE on m'a beaucoup parlé de Flockie ...
clin d'oeil pour Kim !!

Boston, nous pensons à toi    ::

----------


## josé98

je viens de lire la nouvelle
quel triste sort
repose en paix petit boston   ::   ::  
flockie, c'est un copain de boston?

----------

> A la SPAE on m'a beaucoup parlé de Flockie ...
> clin d'oeil pour Kim !!
> 
> Boston, nous pensons à toi


Flockie 10 ans de cage comme Etincelle et regardez ses photos sur le post d'HECTOR  :bisous2:

----------


## KIM

il a 18 ans Flockie
allez sur mon site pour connaitre son histoire
comme quoi.........!!!!!

----------


## flossie

bonne route sur le pont de l'arc en ciel. Tu es maintenant serein et tu brilles au ciel comme une petite étoile. Adieu Boston.

----------


## tocquyna

Adieu Boston et désolée de ne pas t avoir trouver une bonne vie de famille!!

Sois heureux et repose en paix petit ange    ::   ::   ::

----------

Oh mon pauvre Boston, j'ai suivi ton post, j'ai tant espéré que tu sortes de ce refuge pour vivre dans TA famille! Lorsque j'ai su que tu étais parti, cela m'a crevé le coeur tant tu me touchais! J'ai souvent pensé t'adopter, mais avec mes loulous (qui sont encore jeunes de surcroît), cela n'était pas possible... J'aurais tant voulu que toi aussi tu connaisses le bonheur d'un foyer ... Je penserai toujours à toi tit père, oui, pour moi, cela reste un échec... J'en veux à ces personnes qui t'ont donné de l'espoir en te sortant pour finalement te redéposer au refuge, par manque de patience et surtout parce qu'ils n'ont pas compris quel merveilleux loulou tu étais ... Sois enfin heureux mon bonhomme, je ne t'oublierai jamais!

Je vous en supplie, pas de polémiques, ne gâchez pas son post, ce chien mérite qu'on continue à lui rendre hommage ...    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## SarahC

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## soleil de floride

Bonne route Boston, repose en paix, soit calme et serein là haut.

----------


## Kyo

je suis trop triste, il aura jamais connu le bonheur   ::  
repose en paix mon pti boston

----------


## arizon

bonne route  a toi
tu est au paradis tu n'aura plus froid 
amuse toi bien avec tous les autres loulous qui sont la aussi 
 ::   ::   ::

----------

:kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 

Sois plus heureux là haut petit amour

----------


## Konter Danielle

Bonne route bonhomme    ::   ::

----------


## Schönbrunn

Tu n'as pas eu de chance sur terre, sois heureux là-haut.

Au revoir Boston (dis bonjour à ELfy ma Beaglette et à Galipette ma petite Epagneul).

Schönbrunn.

----------


## Zuzana

Repose en paix Boston    ::  
Meme si je ne postais pas, j'ai suivi ton histoire et j'esperais qu'un jour je vais te trouver dans les adoptes....  :Frown:  J'espere que tu es heureux dans le paradis ou tu es maintenant...
 ::

----------


## louma.07

Boston, je pleure en t'écrivant ses mots...
Tu n'a vraiment pas eu de chance, j'avais diffusé pour toi sur la demande de momo et avec un grand plaisir, si cela pouvait te sauver  :kao7: 
Et aujourd'hui, tu nous as quitté...
Sois heureux parmis tesa mis là haut, tu le mérite p'tit père...
Je gardzrai à jamais l'image de tes yeux tristes mais je suis sûre que maintenant tes yeux brillent et que tu es heureux au paradis des toutoux...
Repose en paix mon Boston...

----------


## etosky

décidement quelle triste période
pauvre BOSTON    ::   ::   ::

----------

*Dernière photo* prise par Kyo le *10 mai* 



> aujourd'hui j'ai promené *boston*, il se demande toujours pourquoi personne ne veut de lui !!

----------


## framboise

Je suis en pleurs , oh Boston, je pense très fort à toi 

Pourquoi ?

J' aurai tant aimé que tu trouves le bonheur

Adieu petit père

----------


## steflouyann

Adieu mon petit boston   ::    ...    ::

----------


## choupette nat

c'est terriblement triste et ça fait peur pour tous nos loulous   ::  

vole mon beau rejoindre tous les autres   ::

----------


## pti nours

Je n'arrive pas a croire que je dois écrire ces mots j'aurais tellement aimé en écrire d'autre pour te dire de profiter d'une liberté retrouvé et tant mérité mais c'est pas ça.
Je t'ai vu une seule fois et je n'oublierais jamais ce regard triste que tu m'as lancé quand je me suis approché de ta cage.  J'aurais tellement aimé te sortir de la.

Je suis en larme d'avoir decouvert ton post ici je ne t'oublierais jamais.
Maintenant tu est avec tout ces chiens qui nous ont quittés et la haut tu es heureux. 

Adieu ti BOston je t'aimais même si je ne te connaissais pas   ::

----------

:merci:  ptit nours Je crois me souvenir que tu avais essayé pour Boston ou Soana
Moi aussi je ne l'ai vu qu'une  seule fois mais jamais je n'oublierai son regard, les calins qu'il a acceptés docilement pendant la balade, son retour au box blasé
Je pleure encore en écrivant ces lignes
Je voudrais pouvoir remonter le temps, et surtout pouvoir l'adopter
C'est trop tard et je n'arrive pas à me faire une raison
J'étouffe

----------


## pti nours

il est le premier auquel j'ai pensé quand ma duchesse est partie mais c'était pas possible a cause de mon pluchon.
J'aurais tellement aimé qu'il trouve qu'il ne parte pas sans connaitre l'amour apprendre sa mort me fait aussi mal que quand ma fifille est partie ce chien a marqué ma vie et mon coeur (même si je ne l'ai vu qu'une fois c'est une fois qui aura suffit a me boulverser).
Maintenant il faut se dire que la ou il est il n'aura plus a souffrir de la bétise humaine et qu'il ne connaitra pas une énième adoption malheureuse.
Repose en paix mon beau chéri il y aura toujours quelqu'un sur cette Terre pour penser a toi.
Mon loulou tu aura changé ma vie je me batterais encore plus fort pour aider tout tes copains d'infortune.

----------


## pti nours

J'ai vu l'âme humaine dans son déclin, ne voyant que son nombril et pas plus loin. N'ayant d'intérêt que pour ces virtuels futil petit défi.
J'ai vu ce chien regard sans espoir dérrière les barreaux de sa cage dont la souffrance n'a pas atteint le coeur désséché de ceux qui ce disent humains.
Après tout ce n'est qu'un chien pourtant dans les yeux du mien j'i ai vu plus d'amour  et de pardon que dans ceux de toute une nation.
Le coeur remplit de chagrin, lui qui ne demandait plus rien petit Boston c'est éteind. soit en paix au paradis ceux de ma famille qui son la bas t'aimeront sans hésitation.

Je voulais juste ajouter ce poème que ma soeur a écris pour luiquand je lui ai appris qu'il était mort 
Vous ne l'avez jamais vu sur ce site elle n'est pas inscrite mais comme beaucoup ici elle avait craqué pour lui.
je lui avais demandé de coller des affiches pour Boston dans sa ville et elle était tombé "amoureuse" de Boston (elle aurait elle aussi aimé le prendre mais son chien ne s'entend pas avec les autres)
Elle l'avait mis sur son blog et avait collé des affiches mais sans succès.

----------

Je ne le savais pas tant aimé
Cela réchauffe le   ::   ::   ::

----------


## evelyne63

on était beaucoup a l'aimer, on avait toute craquer pour lui, ce regard qu'on n'oublira jamais, mais aucune d'entre nous n'a pu le prendre pour telle ou telle raison, là ou il est il est heureux, avec des toutous et des gens qui l'aimeront autant que nous, et un jour on le reverra aussi notre Boston

----------


## tatiana59600

Oh non ! pas ca, je suivais ton histoire, j'étais sure qu'un jour on trouverait quelqu'un pour toi, trop injuste, de la peine sans jamais t'avoir vu, vraiment le coeur serré, gros gros bisous Boston  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 

La famille que tu t'étais constituée sur Rescue, tu vois ne t'a pas oublié. 
On pense tous à toi, Adieu, ma puce.

----------

Pauvre " Boston " .

Il était grand , croisé et pas tout jeune ...

Il n'a pas eu sa chance !!!

Comme beaucoup d'autres !!!

Les gens préfèrent les jeunes chiens , petits et tant qu'a faire de race !!!

C'est vrai !!! Sur rescue par exemple , les petits , de races etc ... partent .

Les + vieux , X et grands restent ...

Repose en paix petit  " boston" .

J'espère que la ou tu es , tu trouvera enfin un gentil " maitre " .

Puisque sur cette terre , personne n'a voulu de Toi !!!


PENSEZ  AUX  VIEUX  ANIMAUX  , FAITES  UNE  BONNE  ACTION , 


ADOPTEZ EN  UN !!!     :bulldog: 


EUX  AUSSI  ONT  LE  DROIT  DE  VIE .       ::

----------


## tania

:adieu: 
Oh mon beau Boston, comme je suis triste...
j'espère de tout coeur que tu seras plus heureux au paradis des loulous...
 ::

----------


## carodunk49

oh nan pauvre boston   :kao7:  encore un qui n'a pa eu de chance

----------


## tatiana59600

Tu vois Boston, personne ne t'a oublié, adieu petit ange   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

Maintenant, tu fais un gros dodo.
Adieu petit boston  :ange2:  :ange2:  :ange2:

----------


## Thara

Dors en Paix, petit Boston, 
que tout cet amour de toutes celles qui pensaient à 
toi te rechauffe pour toujours et t'envelloppe de cette tendresse
que nous n'avons pas pu te donner, 
elles ont tant cherché pour toi, petit être, 
elles t'ont tant aimé, 
dors mon petit dans tout cet amour.

----------


## louanne82

Boston,

Je te demande pardon de ne pas avoir pu te sortir de ton refuge et de te donner tout l'amour auquel tu avais droit.

Je viens de lire que tu n'es plus là et mes larmes coulent de mes yeux sans que je ne puisse les arrêter.

Tu sais que je t'aimais et que je pensais à toi même si je ne venais plus aussi souvent sur ce forum. 

Tu seras toujours au fond de mon coeur et j'aurais tellement voulu que ta fin de vie soit moins douloureuse qu'une torsion d'estomac... 

Tu es parti au Pays de l'Arc en Ciel tout seul dans la souffrance et la solitude. Pourtant, il y avait du monde qui t'aimait, comme moi, sans te connaitre.

Tu as retrouvé les vertes prairies et tu es parti gambader avec tous tes copains de misère. Sois heureux là haut parmi les anges.

Une nouvelle étoile brille dans le ciel et je sais que, tout là-haut, tu veilleras toujours sur nous et sur tous tes compagnons de souffrance.

Adieu, mon Boston. Tu seras toujours un amour pour moi et mon ange.

----------


## Cléopha

Boston pardon pour ne rien avoir pu faire d'autre que d'espérer encore et encore un chaleureux foyer pour toi et de diffuser et relancer sans relâche ton annonce... dors en paix mon ange, au paradis des chiens, tous les chiens sont libres et heureux   ::   tu vas nous manquer....

----------

c'est si triste douce caresse petite ange que l'au delà t'amène tendresse et affection là où les humains ont échoués

----------

Je fonds encore en larmes en lisant vos messages
Pas prête d'oublier son regard et son existence
On ne l'a pas assez aidé et quand je dis ON je sais à qui je pense
3 semaines que tu es parti Boston, la vie sur terre n'a pas changé: Bimbo, Milou Chanel et Trésor et tous les autres sont toujours dans la même galère
Toi tu es avec les anges 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## choupette nat

cet après midi j'ai retiré l'affiche que j'avais posé à la clinique véto !!en disant bien haut et fort que boston était décédé   ::

----------

REPOSE EN PAIX

----------

Oh mon dieu! quelle triste histoire!!!! pauvre BOSTON, tu étais si beau! tu n'as vraiment pas eu de chance, tu es à présent avec mon cher Icare, sois heureux au Pont de l'Arc en ciel, ici, plein de gens t'aiment et pensent à toi...   ::   ::

----------


## snoopette

Dors en paix, Boston! Au Paradis des chiens, tu es heureux, plus que tu ne l'as été sur terre. Gambade bien sur le pont de l'arc en ciel. Pauvre loulou.   ::   ::  
J'espère que tu as trouvé une gentille famille qui t'entoure de bonheur et d'amour là haut. Tu as aussi tout plein de camarades à 4 pattes.
Je pleure devant mon pc devant cet hommage si émouvant.  :kao7: 
Va en paix petit ange

----------

> Je pleure devant mon pc devant cet hommage si émouvant.


Moi aussi et toujours
Je n'arrête pas de me demander pourquoi on n'a pas réussi à le faire adopter à la famille qui l'attendait
J'en suis sûre qu'il aurait pû être heureux et donner beaucoup d'amour
 ::   ::   ::

----------

Parce BOSTON le mérite, pour lui dire que les humains ne sont pas tous méchants, pour lui dire qu'il est dans notre coeur pour toujours, voici l'hommage que je lui offre :
http://www.cimetierepourchien.com/visit ... _chien=680
vous pouvez y mettre tous vos commentaires de soutient.
c'est si peu, par rapport à la douce vie qu'il aurait mérité!!!!

----------

Un immense MERCI Icarina
Je suis sûre maintenant que Boston n'est plus seul
 :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## Cléopha

Merci Icarina de nous permettre d'envoyer un dernier message à notre regretté Boston   ::

----------


## momo

Oui,un grand merci Icarina pour ce bel hommage a mon cher Boston!Tu es toujours dans mes pensées et dans mon coeur mon loulou!

----------


## marie-no

Mon beau Boston, ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui que je découvre que tu n'es plus car j'étais absente de tout le mois de juin et je ne peux y croire. Je n'étais jamais intervenue sur ton post que je suivais pourtant régulièrement mais je n'avais pas de solution pour toi. Je n'interviens d'ailleurs que très rarement sur ce forum, me contentant de relayer là où je peux un maximum de SOS mais aujourd'hui que toi non plus tu n'es plus là, je me demande si je ne vais même pas cesser de venir sur Rescue. Je n'en peux plus de toute cette misère, de toute cette souffrance, et de mon impuissance. Mon Boston, si tu savais comme je te pleure, moi qui ne t'ai pourtant jamais approché. J'aurais eu tellement d'amour à te donner... Pardonne moi de n'avoir rien pu faire d'autre pour toi que de t'aimer derrière mon écran.  ::

----------


## fauve

Repose en paix p'tit père. 
C'est très triste, mais il me faisait tellement de peine dans son box, aussi âgé entre 4 murs, (il ne pouvait que déprimer) que ça me soulage pour lui...
 ::

----------


## momo

2 mois que tu es parti mon BOSTON mais toujours dans mon coeur!

----------


## SAB680

*Boston .....*  ::

----------

:amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## louanne82

Nous ne t'oublierons jamais, mon Boston, car ton étoile brille dans le ciel.
J'aurais voulu t'aimer et t'offrir une famille digne de toi mais cela n'a pas été possible.
Je pense à toi et je ne t'oublie pas   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## momo

2 mois que tu as tiré ta révèrence mon petit BOSTON!!!!!!J éspère que tu es enfin heureux auprès de tes vrais amis.

----------


## momo

Désolée,3 mois que tu es parti!

----------

:merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  je ne l'oublie pas ce petit Boston

----------


## momo

Deja 4 mois que tu es parti mon petit BOSTON!   ::   ::

----------


## PereMalo

[center:1axd5nji][/center:1axd5nji]

Patrice.
http://rescue.forumactif.com/perdus-f41 ... 20-360.htm

----------

:merci:

----------


## Lea

Déjà 5 mois que Boston nous a quittés   ::

----------


## tania

on pense toujours a toi  :bisous2:

----------


## momo

Oh que oui on pense à toi mon petit BOSTON  :amour:   ::

----------

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## louanne82

Personne ne peut t'oublier, mon Boston, car malgré tout tu étais entouré d'amour.

Sois heureux au paradis des toutous où maintenant tu es libre comme le vent et où tu connais enfin le bonheur d'être aimé par tous nos compagnons et ceux qui ont conu la souffrance comme toi...

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zuzana

Je ne povuvais pas t'adopter mais j'esperais tellement que tu trouverais une famille qui meriterait d'etra TA famille! Comme tu l'as pas trouve sur la terre, j'espere que tu l'as trouve dans le jardin des anges...    ::   ::   ::

----------

Il méritait tant d'être aimé ce petit BOSTON
  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

Pour toi mon loulou   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

De grosses pensées pour tous tes compagnons qui comme toi mon BOSTON sont parti sur le pont de l arc en ciel!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mareva59600

Ne t'ai pas oublié Boston  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:  :amour4:

----------


## momo

Tu es toujours dans mes pensées et dans mon coeur   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

Douces pensées pour le pauvre Boston    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Oui, Boston reste dans nos coeurs et on ne l'oublie pas  :amour:

----------


## Zuzana

Boston, tu ne seras jamais oublie   :amour:  J'espere que tu es heureux la ou tu es maintenant    ::

----------


## momo

Toujours là malgrés ton départ   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

Douces pensées pour le pauvre Boston    ::

----------


## momo

Voilà 1 an aujourd hui que tu es parti mon petit BOSTON!
J éspère que tu es plus heureux au paradis des toutous que tu ne l étais ici.
Tu es toujours dans mon coeur et je ne t oubli pas.
Gros calinous rien que pour toi mon petit ange.

----------


## vidau fabienne

je n etais pas la quand l histoire de boston a demarrée et finie !c etait un chien magnifique avec une telle intensité dans le regard !pour tous ceux qui t ont amé boston des   :bisous3:  et pour toi petit   ::   de belles pensées et une bougié allumée ! au pardis des toutous tu es parti entouré d amour sans avoir de famille !

----------


## anniec

::   Boston

----------


## fanzy

Pensées pour toi,Boston,j'espère que tu es heureux là haut avec tous tes compagnons de misère

----------


## momo

De grosses pensées pour toi mon loulou   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fanzy

Moi,aussi,j'espère que tu vas bien,là haut au paradis des animaux;continue à veiller sur ceux qui se sont occupés de toi et qui t'ont aimé.   ::

----------


## momo

Mon petit BOSTON,je pense trés fort à toi qui n a pas eu le bonheur d avoir ta famille 
Tu es parti tout seul...comme beaucoup de tes copains!
Tu etais tellement mignon,j éspère que tu es heureux la haut 
Ta petite bouille d amour...je ne l oublirais jamais.
Gros gros   mon loulou 
Tu ne méritais pas de finir comme ça,et j en ai gros sur le coeur

----------


## momo



----------


## Mareva59600

Avis aux modérateurs, pour le chien le plus célébre de Rescue, si vous pouviez mettre sa photo en page d'accueil afin que tout le monde ai une pensée pour lui, merçi.

----------


## fanzy

Je pense à toi Boston,j'espère que tu es heuruex au paradis des chiens avec tous tes compagnons de misère

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Beaucoup de tes copains de galère n'ont pas été adoptés, tu sais  :hein2:  :hein2: 
tu es très beau BOSTON   ::

----------


## huet

*""Beaucoup de tes copains de galère n'ont pas été adoptés, tu sais  :hein2:  :hein2: ""* 

Et surtout, beaucoup de tes copains de galère, nous ont quittés dans les mêmes circonstances que toi. DCD.   Tu as dû les accueillir là haut au paradis des

----------


## tocquyna

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zuzana

::   ::   ::    Tu n'es pas oublie Boston... Maintenant tu es heureux la-haut...

----------


## fanzy

Boston

----------


## Mareva59600

Toujours pas en premiére page Boston, mais en premier dans nos pensées, beaucoup ne t'ont pas oublié.

----------


## momo

C est sur...impossible de t oublier BOSTON

----------


## Zuzana

C'est sur, tu ne seras jamais oublié Boston   :amour:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tocquyna



----------


## Lea

Nous ne t'oublions pas, Boston .

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Boston, protèges ce labrador qui comme toi ne trouve pas des maîtres aimants
Il te ressemble et j'aimerais tant qu'il trouve sa famille comme nous l'avions tous souhaité pour toi
 ::   ::   ::  
http://rescue.forumactif.com/vieux-tout ... tm#6264293

----------


## momo

BOSTON...toujours dans mon coeur   ::   ::   ::  
J éspère que tu t éclate là haut   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

En tout cas il n'est pas seul

----------


## Lea

BOSTON, là-haut tu n'es pas seul, c'est vrai .
Veille sur ceux qui furent comme toi.   ::

----------


## arianne

::    Boston,accueille mon beau Choco.  :ange2:  Une partie  de lui est chez moi,l' autre arrive chez toi,pour vous amuser,là haut il n y a plus souffrance,que du Bonheur.  :ange2:

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## chantal59

quelle tristesse une vie injuste !!!!!!!repose en paix BOSTON !!!!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::  


N'OUBLIER PAS TOUS SES VIEUX LOULOUS !!!!!   ::

----------


## momo

Heidi merci d etre venu faire un petit coucou à BOSTON   ::   ::  
Il prendra bien soin de ton petit CHOCO   ::   ::  
BOSTON tu es toujours dans mon coeur...
Gros bisous mon loulou   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo



----------


## momo

BOSTON...toujours dans mon coeur   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## Zuzana

::   ::

----------


## santig du

::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Petit père trop vite catalogué Tu as raté ta chance   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## momo

BOSTON...toujours là dans mon coeur[attachment=0:3niulc5d]0nsabs11.gif[/attachment:3niulc5d]

----------


## momo

Toujours dans mon coeur mon petit BOSTON.

----------


## teddy82

Doux repos petit ange

----------


## breton67

::  ::  ::

----------


## Capucine94

::  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

il faut se battre pour Trésor et tous ceux d'Evreux en hommage à Boston
4 ans après beaucoup sont encore là
Chanel vient de quitter ce monde

----------


## momo

Tu fais parti de ces loulous qui ont marqué mon coeur.
Je pense souvent à toi BOSTON...je suis sure qu il y avait une place pour toi quelque part et que tu aurais pu partir autrement que seul comme "une merde"dans ton box!!!!

Calinous mon BOSTON

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu vois Momo j'ai pensé à lui quand j'ai vu ce que t'avais répondu Evreux pour la petite Kaly
Et çà me bouffe car cette chienne est cataloguée comme Boston et un jour comme Boston elle mourra peut être d'un retour d'estomac seule dans son box

----------


## momo

Je pense trés souvent à toi mon petit BOSTON

----------


## tarzandamour

Je viens de prendre connaissance de ce post, de BOSTON  :: 
avec tant de "tatas" (aussi tontons ?) qui pensent encore à lui,
ce BOSTON est encore chéri par bien des gens des années après son décès, pas oublié.

Je me joins à vous.
Bien d'autres vieux chiens attendent encore une famille aimante pour finir leur vie.
BOSTON n'a pas eu cette chance.

J'essaie à mon niveau de faire adopter les vieux et/ou malades dans les refuges   :: 

 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je pense trés souvent à toi mon petit BOSTON



+1

----------


## nathaliee1973

Pièce jointe 73065  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## momo

Toujours là dans mes pensées mon petit BOSTON

----------


## Oxo

Petites pensées pour le beau Boston et ses acolytes encore en attente d'amour   ::

----------

